# My monitor blew up please read



## Zig_zagzz (Aug 14, 2005)

I downloaded ATI tool 0.24 I ran the program to find the maximum core and the maximum memory (the maximum core was 550 and the maximum memory was 560). 
Once it was at a stable setting, I set the clock speed.  I went ahead and tried a few games (Unreal 2004, Battlefield 2, Half-Life 2 and  Doom 3) to see how things were working.  And after about 10 - 20 minutes of game play into Doom 3 my monitor cycled like it would when you change the resolution setting the screen went blank and the power button light stayed amber color.  So I freaked out, I thought I fried the video card so I rebooted the machine everything seemed normal.  The monitor had a green light on.  Once the hard drive stopped spinning I knew XP had loaded but my monitor had a blank screen with the green light by the power button.  Not having another monitor here I turned off the computer removed the video card, which is an (ATI is X800 XT PE). Took it to my friends house install it on his PC and it worked correctly.  So I knew wasn't the video card at this point the monitor seemed to be a problem.  The monitor was an NEC MultiSync 97F, manufactured by Mitsubishi.  The processor is a Pentium 4  3.0 GHz
The motherboard is an Intel board D856PERC I'm running (4) 1 GHz sticks (Corsair).  The computer also has all the standard USB, onboard audio (disabled), onboard ethernet and all the other normal standard ports that most PCs have, one wireless network card (Microsoft MN700), PCI FireWire card, Sound Blaster PCI card, Silicon image 133/ATA PCI card, 2 Sony DVD RW drives. One Samsung DVD RW drive, 2 Maxtor 250  internal drives, 1 Maxtor external 300  FireWire drive, power supply is an Enermax 535 W  The PC'S internal hard drives temperature of 110° through 115° and internal temperature of 95° and the CPU normal temperature of 109°.  The only temperature that increased was my CPU, and it only went up 125° at its highest point when he was finding the maximum core and up to 129°.  When it was finding the maximum memory I've had no trouble out of the monitor it’s a year and four months old.  Until now, basically, what I'm trying to find out if anyone has ever heard of this program hurting your monitor   Just because the simple fact I'm scared to death I am going to throw away $300 again.  But maybe I just got a crappy monitor it's just very odd that I had no problems until running this program.  And all of a sudden my monitor flickers turns off, never to be viewed again


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 14, 2005)

can you start security mode??
it may  be that the refresh rat is st to high or something


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2005)

hm...some program did this to me ahh yes when i was experimenting with linux my monitor would go blank i downloaded and compiled ati drivers fixed the problem this is NOT ur problem but it happened to me my monitor was doing the same thing so i booted in safe mode and got the drivers i dont know if drivers or something would get u anyware but safe mode might ...do u c your bios screen or anything during boot?


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 17, 2005)

thats not good !! were do u live canada usa england and so on
i might havea cheep but good monter for u http://www.greenlyph.com/product_info.php?cPath=64_65&products_id=1082


----------



## Zig_zagzz (Aug 17, 2005)

Solaris 17.  My computer has the current drivers I have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers and monitors has a blank screen at start up, and once XP is loaded.  It is still blank of my power button shows green, meaning it is working on pretty much convinced that has a CRT went or the highend amplifier went

Dr. Death I live in USA I have already purchased another monitor.  Thanks anyway


----------



## Nyte (Aug 17, 2005)

That monitor has died, I've seen this too many a times when the monitor goes out of sync and never comes back on the dreaded NEC Multisync.


----------

